
Dan Ariely's Startup Lab - hardtke
http://mailchi.mp/9924c041c258/dan-arielys-startup-lab-applications-open
======
projectramo
Here is the direct link to the lab:

[http://advanced-hindsight.com/startup-lab/](http://advanced-
hindsight.com/startup-lab/)

It seems we are running up against the deadline, probably should have posted
this sooner.

Advanced hindsight is 20/20

------
digitaltrees
This seems amazing, but I should note that this program does take 7% equity.

~~~
beambot
So does YC. (Relative merits left as exercise to reader.)

------
desdiv
Looking at the domain name, is this somehow related to mailchimp.com?

~~~
detaro
Pretty sure that's just the web-version of a _newsletter sent via mailchimp_
\- at least that's where I've seen that domain before.

------
ganeshkrishnan
The last date to apply is June 30 but we are in July 1st. Can we still go
ahead and apply?

~~~
lhorie
June 30 5:00pm EST, so yes you have about 3 hours

~~~
joekrill
Strange that they specify EST... currently it's daylight savings time, so it
should be EDT, shouldn't it?

~~~
rpeden
It should be, but people often forget whether we're currently in standard or
DST.

I usually just hedge my bets and write Eastern. :)

~~~
benatkin
EST is shorter than Eastern and more easily recognizable than ET, which is a
more heavily overloaded acronym. I'm sure it's used by people who are aware of
the technical meaning and not forgetting. There's no quick and reliable way to
refer to non-EDT EST during the non-daylight months without mentioning the
absence of daylight savings time or specifying the UTC offset.

